# I have a tendency to over code



## Kisha (Jan 7, 2011)

I need to know if I'm over coding this case as I am not really familiar with ob-gyn. The birth of normal male infant delivered by C-section when fetal distress was noted early in labor. fetal distress due to cord compression.
59514,  669.73, 762.5, 644.21, 768.4.


----------



## preserene (Jan 7, 2011)

I would like to assign in the order 656.3x, 663.1x, 644.2x (if delivered before 37weeks)

[Fetal distress first because, that is the primary indication for CS.
Cord compression though the underlying reason, not all compressions necessarily lead to CS. Some cases of cord compression are delivered without complication(fetal distress)]

656.3 fetal distress
663.1x cord around the neck with compression.
644.2x ,yes, if delivered before 37complted weeks of pregnancy
 762.6 768.4 goes for newborn record entry.
I hope this helps.


----------



## preserene (Jan 7, 2011)

And do not forget the Vcodes.
Thank you.


----------



## Kisha (May 23, 2011)

*thanks*

I know i'mlate, but thanks so much


----------

